# Unknown source of dieing leaves. Help?



## ljpowner (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey all ive been growing this dynafem [[(feminized] and my bottom leaves are turning a light yellow and brown. I automatically assumed it was a nitrogen deficiency. I havent been nuting yet. I use oceancrest foxfarm soil. So i nuted her with 20 20 15 just to give an overall nute. This was yesterday.
Now should I be good? Or should i take more precation besides this. Average  temp range is 75-86F. Humidity is usually lower from 16-30% 
Help would be awesome all [emoji12] thanks 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421183803155.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish you hadn't given them that fertilizer. While the standard ferts are ok ffor flower beds and certain gardens, its not something that MJ likes. MJ is very particular to the elements, very "need specific". Fortunately you are in veg right now the plant can take some abuse without killing it.

The bottom leaves in grows like this often get beat up and splashed with nuted water. These leaves are always the first to fade and fall off. But that's not necessarily a problem. Even in the healthiest of grows, you will lose the bottom leaves over time. Just watch the leaves and see if the damage continues to climb the plant. If you have a random leaf get ugly and die, don't sweat it. Iff the necrosis begins to show a pattern then that means there is a problem.

I don't know how much off the ferts you gave them for the next week, watch the leaves ffor darkening, leaves curling under like a Ram's horn, and the tips of the fronds turning yellow/brown (necrosis). All off these are signs of the plant having too much nutrients and it is burning the plant and its roots. I very highly suggest that you look into some nutrients that are formulated for growing MJ as they are easier to get right for the plants to thrive. I would suggest either General Hydroponics, Flora 3part, or (my fav) Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice 3part.

MJ is a far more finicky and exacting plant that requires the elements be just right in order to give you the best results.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2015)

Other than the bottom leaf there, the plant looks healthy enough  except for it growing sideways :doh:


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 13, 2015)

Well its been a day. It seems happy other than those couple bottom leaves. Im gonna go ahead and flush it tomorrow just to make sure i dont get any nute burn. Or nute build up. Appreciate it. Im gonna clip the bad ones. The rest look fairly happy


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 13, 2015)

Any way to fix the sideways growth? I figured straightening out under the MH light would make it go vertical. And other tips on making it grow straight upish?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

They were healthy enough before you gave them a hot food in a hot soil.  Listen to Hushpuppy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2015)

ljpowner said:


> Any way to fix the sideways growth? I figured straightening out under the MH light would make it go vertical. And other tips on making it grow straight upish?



Hush was just joshin' with you--he was talking about the picture being posted sideways.  You actually want the plant to grow pretty short and stout, especially while it is young.  

Like mentioned, it is a good idea to know what a plant is suffering from rather than simply guessing at a remedy that make make things worse...and this is one of those cases.  Fox Farm Ocean Forest (I am assuming that is what you have as I cannot find a soil called Oceancrest) is an organic soil and as such, the microbes in the soil breake down organic matter and feed the plant.  When chemical fertilizers are introduced, it kills the microbe herds that are feeding the plant.  There really is a reason that cannabis is expensive--it is expensive to grow and it is hard to grow.  Well, maybe not hard like hothouse orchids, but it is finicky and has very specific wants and needs.  Be sure and read ALL product information on anything you use for cannabis.  For instance, the FF Ocean Forest says:  "Perfect for containers and ready to use right out of the bag. Ocean  Forest® is pH adjusted at 6.3 to 6.8 to allow for optimum fertilizer  uptake. Theres no need for nitrogen fertilizers at first; instead try  an organic blend like FoxFarm Big Bloom® Liquid Plant Food to encourage  strong branching and a sturdy, healthy growth habit."

Unfortunately, now you are going to have to worry about pH, you are going to have to feed a proper nutrient formulated for MJ.  Something like the GH nutrients mentioned are a great choice.  You could try and build a new microbe herd in your soil, but it is hard after the fact.  In general, you cannot mix organics and chemical nutrients.  The advantages to the organic grow is not having to worry about pH and all the other advantages that organic offers.  You can basically make nutrients out of garbage or buy commercial organic nutrients.  But organic is organic--you cannot be kind of organic..like being pregnant, you are or you aren't.

There are many experienced growers here who are more than willing to help you out with advise.  When you are unsure, run it by the good people here and someone is sure to steer you in the right direction.  This is such a long process and a hundred little things can trip you up on the way.  We are here to help you avoid as many of these pitfalls as possible.

Green Mojo for your girl.  Overall,m she looks pretty healthy.  I do not cut leaves, unless I am taking off excessive branches.  The plant will drop the leaves when it is done taking all the good from them.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info. If it isn't too much trouble to ask can someone find me a link to organic nutes that are good for my plant?  She seems happy and I'd like to keep her that way. If you could find new a good amazon link that wound be awesome


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

I need help! Its moving up my plant. The leaves are dry and the crack easy. Top of the plant and a little below it is still okay. But the leaves are turning yellowish and dieing! I dont want to lose her! 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421269823678.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421269908162.jpg


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Just did a heavy watering. So basically


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it possible it could be doing this because the roots have no room to grow? Should i transplant it to a 3gallon now? Its in a 1 gallon


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Then what? Wait? Im just so worried that this plant will die...


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

What should i look for. To be honest ive never made it this far.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Also. Is it possible that not enough space for the roots would cause it to be doing this?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2015)

SO, you were in fox farm ocean forest which is a hot soil. Then you added hot nutes. Yes it is going to burn the plant. Like Multi said, you can flush. If you replant in ffof, you will not need to feed for 5 weeks. Then you can use a good organic line, I like  Earth Juice...here is a link to this site about it...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54272  If you want to order it, here [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Juice-Bloom-Quart-0-3-1/dp/B000MZJY2S/ref=sr_1_22?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1421271601&sr=1-22&keywords=earth+juice[/ame]  You won't need any veg nutes. Just flowering.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

So these are the steps i need to take right.
Flush
Transplant to 3 gallon
Water until flower stage
Use the nute you posted during flower.
Harvest
Rinse repeat.

Heres my biggest concern.
Is my plant already screwed?
Im just so scared i cant save her.

So i need the best info you guys can chuck at me. No more chemical nutes. EVER. I get that now. 

And also what could be the cause of this continuous issue. Like i understand from pics its hard to pick one thing... but do you guys have mayne a top three i can take arms and fight against?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2015)

I would just flush and leave it alone. It is stressed enough. You will lose those bottom leaves after a while...that is ok. All you can do now is wait and see where she goes. Let her dry then water again.  Make sure you have a good fan in your grow... I can guess she will not be as pretty as she was..but she may make it just fine... breathe.

And, just as an fyi, don't take my word for what nute you should use, read up on all the stickys in the soil and nutes section... I just like to keep it simple. Fox farm nuts aren't really all organic, some are..so I stay with a total organic line...but see what you think after reading some more while your waiting for your plant to be ok..  You started out with a bang.... now we need to back way off...you will be ok...


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

I appreciate the help. I'm just going to wait for a day until skill is dry and see where I am then. I hope she'll be okay


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2015)

If you flushed it will take longer then a day to dry,right?


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Im going to assume so yeah. Usually takes 2 days after a good watering


----------



## bongrippr420 (Jan 15, 2015)

For everyone gallon of water it takes 2 1/2 days to dry


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 15, 2015)

It really depends on the medium/soil you are using. some off the more coarse mediums will dry quicker because they drain better. if the medium is very dense, it will take quite a bit longer to dry.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

LJpowner I know it's hard bro to let em chill but you gotta. The worst thing you wanna do is over water skill.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 15, 2015)

Im just letting it do its thing. Hoping for the best. My meduum drains pretty well so it drys a little quicker thats why i said 2 days


----------



## next (Jan 17, 2015)

If flushing doesn't solve your problem I would suggest repotting into something not so hot. Gotta get those roots away from the hot soil, and flushing won't flush the soil, just the extra nutes you added to it. If the problem started before you added the extra nutes, repotting may be your only option, or just wait it out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

Do not transplant it until it is healthier.  The small container is NOT your problem, feeding way too hot nutes is the problem.  The flush should be done with about 3-4 times the amount of water the pot contains--a 1 gal pot will require 3-4 gallons of water being poured through the pot to flush it.  Flushing is not like a heavy watering, you are totally saturating the plant and letting copious amounts of water run through the soil and drain out.  It should really take longer than 2 days to dry out even with good drainage.

Just so you know, it is not the chemical nutes that caused you the problems.  You used hot soil and then you fed with hot nutes.  This would have happened with organic nutes, also.  Just because they are organic doles not mean that they can be used at any strength.  Organic nutes are certainly capable of frying a plant, just as chemical nutrients are, if they are too hot.  It is critical that you know and understand what you are giving your plants before you give them anything.  Trying to treat problems willy-nilly without actually knowing the cause will almost always have bad results.  Not trying to beat you  up or anything, but this growing can be quite complicated and a hundred different things can go wrong along the way.  You might want to do a little reading up on nutrient needs and the difference between organic and non-organic grows.  Just switching to organic nutes is not going to make everything "A-okay".  You still have to feed them the correct things in the correct proportions for the growing phase they are in.

Green Mojo for you and your plant.  Let's hope it recovers.  Is this your only plant?


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 17, 2015)

This is my only plant at the moment. I had an earlier issue with a couple plants. I was using cfls and it caused em to stretch. But i used bag seed for that one so i wasnt to worried. But now i ordered these seeds. I only used one because i wanted to learn how to do it right before i tried to manage multiple plants. Too be really honest this is very discouraging.
I would like to know the easiest way to start growing. Im not looking for a crazy optimal yeild. I just want to know the mechanics behind this. Knowing my soil is hot worried me for the simple reason i didnt have a problem before this. This soils has been the soil this plant has grown in from the start. It just started showing signs of this earlier this week basically. I dont understand how its just effecting it now.
But ive been thinking about if this plant dies. Ill try coco and nute them myselfs. Im gonna try to stick organic. Makes sense to me... I'm trying to stay happy and positive. Im just learning by error and its bugging me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2015)

Just a piece of advice; switching to coco will cause you just as many problems as this organic direction has IF you don't fully understand the functions of the medium and the nutrients. I can tell you that I love using coco coir but I am very experienced at using it. Every medium has its own quirks that you have to learn and master to have successful grows. If you prefer to stay with Organic growing then don't try to switch or that will complicate the information curve that you are on right now.

If you sincerely want to change to coco then I will be happy to help you, but I can tell you that it will require some more investment in the tools for growing with coco.

I would suggest that you don't give up on this one until it is stone dead as it is a very good learning tool (painful but valuable). But you need to do some studying on growing with organics, and I would highly suggest that you have your source water tested so that you know what is in it and where the pH stands for that water. Your source water can cause you problems continuously and in different ways if you don't know what is in it. That should be the first thing that any new grower does before getting started. That is your ground floor starting point.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 17, 2015)

In my personal thought behind the issue, im trying to get to a point to where i have full control. Ive researched a lot about coco. I love the fact that its easy to recover from and i like that I have to nute and promote root growth and that I physically grow the plant.... it seems like the best way to learn becauze ill learn reactions to good nuting, over nuting and under nuting. And be able to bounce back quickly by flushing since the coco is airy and drys quickly. Im letting this plant do what it does. Im not nuting it ever again. Im letting the soil do that. Im just watering. I have ph equipment om the way. But either way.  My next grow will be coco because i feel like i will gain the most. Whether it be knowledge of how not to do it. Or whether i feel the success of the fruits of my labor. 
All and all. This plants either gonna take its course and make it will or pass away and i start a coco grow.
To your comment about you growing in coco.
Id love to have a reliable tutor lol.
It would help me out a lot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

And while I admire the things Hush does with his grows, I hate using coco--I personally found it very difficult to deal with, and I have been growing for decades.  If you want simple, go with an organic soil and organic nutes.  Simply put, Coco is not really that simple. 

The first thing you really need to understand (and I think you are getting it), is that this plant is difficult to grow and it does take a a certain amount of money and knowledge--i.e. there is a reason that cannabis is so expensive.  So, do you have the money to set up a proper space?  If you do not, this will be an exercise in futility and you will continue to be disappointed.  You will need more than a few CFLs in a cardboard box.  And you will need to know more about what it takes to grow this wonderful plant.  The basics are not really that hard, but you do need to know what the plant needs and wants to be able to treat it as it needs to be and provide the correct environment for good growth.  I always grow for quality over quantity and most growers who do not sell, do the same.  

Besides the obvious benefits of organic, I like not having to pH the water all the time and the fact that you can make soil additives and nutrients out of garbage and poo (but not all poo).


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not using cfls and a cardboard box... anymore XD. 
I've got my own grow tint now. Inside mylar.  400w mh system and hps for flowering. I think either way for me though. Even if i don't like coco, I'll still learn a lot. Yeah I've got the money for this lol. The only thing is is i am in a small city with no near flower shops and stuff so all resources are 100%online only. 
But... im getting with hushpuppy and making sure I'll have what i need before I need it. Thanks for all the help guys i do appreciate it. I enjoy the hobby... but I'm just a novice learning. Hoping to be an intermediate lol.


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for everyone who helped me!
Just a very happy update.
I upgraded my grow from my redneck rigged homemade mylar tent. To an actual high quality mylar tent. It has 2 fans inside for awesome air circulation. It has a heat drain that runs through my HID cooling tube and a fresh air intake that runs to the bottom to always have air moving from bottom to top. 
Transplanted my baby girl from a 1 gallon to 3 gallon when she was healtheir. And now shes in absolute heaven. Now i need to know. When should i put her on 12/12 and replace my MH with HPS? Pics for update   (sorry for my pics always being  rotated.  Tried to fix. Just wont let me) 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422554636238.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422554663092.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422554718285.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422554740352.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422554771156.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking good powner glad she bounced back


----------

